# I Hope this works Better



## Jcraigg (Oct 18, 2005)

I couldn't get picture in last post thought i would try again.What else do I need to do to get a good picture?This is all new to me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeff,

It was worth the wait!  Very nice pen, and I like your presentation.  You might also consider posing the pen with another blank of the same wood.  The gray background looks good, and does not pull any visual attention from the pen.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeff that looks good, crop excess background and increase size of width to 600 pixels should make everything near perfect.


----------



## dwilasnd (Oct 18, 2005)

I would say give the pen a 1/4 twist, and show the clip a little more. It is in the shadow a little too much IMO.
Great choice of wood, it makes a very nice looking pen.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 18, 2005)

First off, looks like you did a nice job on the pen. Is that Olive?

----
Place the pen on a diagonal in the photo. You will be able to get a larger image in the same area.

----
The image still seems out of focus. It looks like the Auto Focus is play tricks on you. If you look at the very bottom of the image you will see it is in better focus.

----
Try and smooth out your background


----------



## Fangar (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeff,

I can say that looking at your original photos compared to these, you have done a great job and greatly increased your results.  The photos you emailed to me look great too.  Here is one of the ones that you sent me.  I hope you don't mind me posting it, but I think you did a great job on both the pen and the photo.  I resized it slightly to make it smoother here...





You are definately on the right track.  Keep tinkering with backgrounds and angles until you find what you like and are easy to repeat.  Keep up the great work.

Fangar


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2005)

with the advantage of having two of your photos. I can make some comparisons.
First, much improvment over the last photo you posted. the focus is much better but it is still a little fuzzy. auto focus will do that with real close up shots. backing the camera up even a few inches will sometimes help just keep experimenting withthe distance your camera needs you cna always crop out the extra background and leave the picture filled with the pen.
two lights from different angles woudl help get more light under the pen, the shadow is still to dark. if you look at the photo Fangar shared, elevating the pen allowed more light to get under it so you can see shat sort of difference that makes. and to repeat Fangar, you are on the right track. So keep playing around. make very small changes from what you are doing and ou will find other situations that fit your taste.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 18, 2005)

Very nice looks pretty good but Im still working on getting better pics as well.


----------



## Jcraigg (Oct 18, 2005)

I put a couple of Pens in My Album if any one wants to look and see if maybe they are a little better Thanks everyone for all the help so far and i hope i am getting better


----------

